# Abu Dhabi jobs



## AlZee

Hi Guys 

I’m in desperate need of help, advice or if anyone can point me in the right direction 

I need help with finding a job in Abu Dhabi my fiancé is living there and I'm still in Canada at the moment trying to move down a soon as possible

I have applied on every site i can find but with no success 

Can someone please advice me of any job agencies that are really and that would find me a job or what is the best ways that you have found to contact a job agency. 

I've been working in the IT world for the past 10years and for the last 7 I've been working for the Ministers of Agriculture Office providing support in all aspects of IT.

Does anyone know anything about dubaiemploymenttips DOT com and have tried it?

Is it a scam?

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Jewles

If they want money out of you its safe to say they are a scam.


----------



## SBP

Try:
teleportmyjob.com
bayt.com


----------



## zacked

you can try jobs dot abudhabi dot ae for jobs in abudhabi... most of them jobs are from government entities


----------



## achiphysio

Networking is the best way to find a job here. Jobs from the net are not easy to verify. Why not come here for a visit and try to find jobs while you're here?


----------



## Dannysigma

Or get married then get sponsored by your husband to come over.


----------



## elberto

hi everyone

i'm desperate to finding job in UAE-Abu dhabi in particular..
uhmm..i'm currently working as a nurse in emergency unit here in Qatar.i'm on pratice for 5 years.
well,almost 5 years now..and i'm finishing my contract by the end of the year..and i will really appreciate it if you could give me advises on how lifestyle is and or the cost of living there..
and of course which hospital cater best..so if anybody could help me..pls hit ur keyboard now..THNX! :eyebrows:


----------



## achiphysio

hello elberto,

there is no shortage of nursing jobs in abu dhabi. but first things first, you will need to get yourself a HAAD license in order to be qualified to work. you can go to Health Authority- Abu Dhabi and see all the requirememnts. once you have gotten the license then I don't see why you will not be able to find work here.

cost of living depends on the lifestyle you want. licensed filipino nurses get between Dhs 6-8K/mo. in the private sector..can go as high as Dhs 12-14k in government hospitals. 

good luck!


----------



## AlZee

Hey guys thanks for the info 

I have tried almost every site I can find 

Does anyone know of any agencies that takes your résumé and finds you a job?


Also I am coming down in a couple of weeks to visit will be in Abu Dhabi for 3 weeks 
any recommendation of job site I should visit or agencies 

Thanks again in advance


----------



## achiphysio

I suggest don't go through the agencies. Go straight to the medical centres and hospitals. Do you have the license ready? Most clinics nowadays refuse to accept applicants without the license. 



AlZee said:


> Hey guys thanks for the info
> 
> I have tried almost every site I can find
> 
> Does anyone know of any agencies that takes your résumé and finds you a job?
> 
> 
> Also I am coming down in a couple of weeks to visit will be in Abu Dhabi for 3 weeks
> any recommendation of job site I should visit or agencies
> 
> Thanks again in advance


----------



## AlZee

Hi Achiphysio

I think Theres a confusion thanks to Alberto for High Jacking my thread 

I'm Male 
Looking to work in IT field 

And I will be in Abu Dhabi soon and was wondering if anyone can tell me the names of good place to contact for interview or a list of HR reps in Agencies or any Job fair to attend.

Thanks


----------



## jvmills

AlZee said:


> Hi Achiphysio
> 
> I think Theres a confusion thanks to Alberto for High Jacking my thread
> 
> I'm Male
> Looking to work in IT field
> 
> And I will be in Abu Dhabi soon and was wondering if anyone can tell me the names of good place to contact for interview or a list of HR reps in Agencies or any Job fair to attend.
> 
> Thanks


There's a list of Abu Dhabi IT companies here: Information Technology Companies in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, United Emirates

May be worth contacting them..

Good luck!


----------



## elberto

hello Alzee,

how's your visit to Abu dhabi?
any recommendations regarding agencies?

thnx!


----------



## elberto

hey guys!

does anyone know any online examination for this HAAD licensing?

thnx u'all


----------



## ashfaq

thanks this thread is helpful


----------

